# Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag



## -RedMoon- (4. Juli 2016)

*Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Hallo Leute,
so ein sche... Tag heute. Ich bin jetzt mittlerweile ca.3 Jahre in meinem Job. Weiß auch nicht wie ich hier rein geraten bin, denn der Job macht mir null Spaß, das fällt natürlich auf. Also habe ich immer wieder mal einen neuen Job gesucht. Letzte Woche dann, habe ich nach mehreren Gesprächen sogar eine mündliche Bestätigung zu einem neuen Job erhalten, aber noch nicht 100% sicher, da noch kein Vertrag da ist. Habe mich gefreut, dass ich jetzt hier endlich wegkomme, weil ich hier oft erniedrigt worden bin, unbezahlte Überstunden schieben muss, an WE antanzen musste (ohne Ausgleich), bei Seminaren oft übergangen wurde usw. Entsprechend war auch das Verhältnis mit meinem Chef.
Heute habe ich mit dem Chef ein Kritikgespräch geführt. Das ganze hat sich dann hochgeschaukelt, dass ich ihm sagte, er solle mir dann kündigen. Er meinte dann, es wäre besser wenn ich mir was anderes suchen würde.
 Ich dachte es würde mir nichts ausmachen, das tut es aber. Was ist wenn die neue Stelle doch nichts wird...was dann? Oh Mann bin ich down.
Wie sollte ich vorgehen? Gleich kündigen, Aufhebungsvertrag aushandeln, Abfindungspoker? So ein Mist, ich dachte ich wäre abgebrühter


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Kauf dir erst mal paar Bier.


----------



## -RedMoon- (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Darf kein Alkohol trinken, habe seit vielen Monaten ein Magengeschwür...nicht mal das kann ich jetzt tun


----------



## Vicblau (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Wie sollte ich vorgehen? Gleich kündigen, Aufhebungsvertrag aushandeln, Abfindungspoker?



Lass dich kündigen damit keine Sperre vom Arbeitsamt droht falls du nichts findest.

Da es dir in deinen jetzigen Betrieb eh nicht gefällt und der Chef bzw. die Arbeitsbedingungen schei*** sind kann es ja nur besser werden.
Auf jeden Fall vorwärts schauen und nicht nach hinten. Konzentrier Dich darauf etwas neues zu finden, statt evtl. wegen einer Abfindung dir das noch weiter an zu tun.

Positiv denken. 

Bei meiner ersten Kündigung ging noch die Welt unter. Bei meiner letzen hab ich nur gelächelt. 

mfg Vic


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Dein Chef kann dir nicht einfach kündigen.  Schonmal was von Arbeitsrecht gehört?
Unbezahlt arbeiten und am Wochenende immer antanzen? Würde ich mir im Leben nicht einfallen.
Such dir ne ordentliche Stelle und gut is.


----------



## ludscha (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Überstunden schieben ohne Zeitausgleich und am WE  wenn du es belegen kannst , ab zum Arbeitsgericht.


----------



## Crush182 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Ich würde nicht behaupten, dass ich ein übermäßig genialer "Lifecoach" bin, aber vllt. hilft dir der folgende Text ja ein wenig  :

Zunächst= Wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben:
Wenn ein Mitarbeiter von sich aus kündigt, kann das Arbeitsamt Stress wegen Sperrzeiten machen.
Und sag am Besten auch KEINEM, dass du evtl. nen anderen Job hast.... dass setzt einen nur unnötig unter Druck.
...Auch wenn es evtl. einfacher gesagt ist, als getan: Zieh die restliche Zeit, die du in deinem Job noch hast,
irgendwie durch und versuch bei deinem Chef/Kollegen nicht hin zu hören.
Die Überstunden-Geschichte würde ich so nicht mit machen....

Denk einfach daran, dass du bald was anderes hast und die anderen in dem Laden vergammeln (mache ich in div. Lebenslagen immer noch gerne  ).

Jetzt aber zum Wesentlichen:
Ich war mal in einer ähnlichen Situation wie du (habe dann nach einem Jahr gesagt: ... so, jetzt könnt ihr mich alle mal gern haben, ich mach was anderes 
Die Arbeit an sich war i.O. ,aber einige Kollegen waren, gelinde gesagt, ziemliche idioten.
Und rate mal, wer dauernd mit denen los geschickt wurde.... -.-

Es kamen dauernd blöde Sprüche (z.B. "Du bist jetzt Geselle, dass musst du können....")
und ich durfte immer die Sche**-Arbeit verrichten.
...Ist ja nichts gegen ein zu wenden, dass man das mal machen muss, aber wenn andere sich
ein schönes Leben machen und mich dann noch anpflaumen, dann sehe ich das nicht ein.

Ich bin nachher sogar freiwillig in die Spätschicht, weil ich da (meistens) meine Ruhe hatte.
Auf Tagschicht wollte ich an einigen Tagen z.B. garnicht mehr aufstehen und hätte heulen können, weil ich
keinen Bock mehr hatte...

Die Zeit verging also und das Jahr "Übernahme" (nach der Ausbildung) neigte sich langsam dem Ende zu.
Da mich die allgemeine Situation aber, wie gesagt, nicht besonders fröhlich gestimmt hatte und auch niemand Anstallten machte
mich zu fragen, ob ich bleiben wolle o.ä., bin ich auf eigene Faust nochmal zur Schule gegangen.

Jetzt habe ich nen recht coolen Job und Kollegen, die ich gegen nichts auf der Welt eintauschen möchte  .

Also.... mach dir keinen Kopf.
Du hast immerhin schon ne mündliche Zusage 
Und wenn der/die jenige kein kompletter Idiot ist, dann bekommst du den Job auch.

Wenn nicht.... halb so schlimm.
Schau dich einfach weiter nach Sachen um, die dir gefallen und dann klappt das auch 

(Und wenn du gekündigt wirst, dann ist das eben so.... idR. 3 Monate Kündigungsfrist und
dann ALG 1 ... damit bekommt man dann eig. auch keine finanziellen Probleme und du hast
genug Zeit dich zu sortieren und dir nen geilen Job zu suchen  )


----------



## -RedMoon- (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Danke Leute, das baut mich schon wieder ein wenig auf.

Zu den Überstunden: ja kann ich belegen, die sind sogar im System hinterlegt, da wir unsere Zeiten immer eintragen müssen. Aber laut Arbeitsvertrag sind die mit dem Gehalt abgegolten, obwohl ich weiß, dass solche Paragrafen nichtig sein können. Ich hätte den Mistvertrag so nie unterschreiben sollen. Ich Depp habe sogar eine zweimalige Befristung über mich ergehen lassen, obwohl das so nie verabredet war.


----------



## keinnick (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Ich kann den anderen nur zustimmen. Erst mal cool bleiben und ne Nacht drüber schlafen. Und lass Dich nicht zu einer Kündigung Deinerseits oder sonstigen Eingeständnissen (neuer Arbeitsvertrag mit noch schlechteren Bedingungen etc.) drängen. Es kann passieren, dass Dein Chef Dir so etwas "nahelegt" um Dich rauszuekeln, weil er vermutlich genau weiß, dass er Dich nicht so einfach los wird und eigentlich nicht viel machen kann, sofern Du Dir nicht großartig was zu Schulden kommen lassen hast. Lass das ganze auf Dich zukommen und mach erst mal weiter wie bisher und suche parallel was anderes. Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es vielleicht jetzt schon mit dem anderen anderen Job klappt. Kopf hoch, wird schon alles werden!


----------



## DaBlackSheep (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Crush182 +1

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Mach dich nicht bekloppt.
Auf keinen Fall würde ich einen Aufhebungsvertrag machen, der einzige der davon profitiert ist dein (Ex-) Chef.
Denn er muss dich nicht noch drei Monate am laufen halte und hat dich von der Backe - du dagegen kriegst spätestens Probleme, 
wenn du beim Arbeitsamt deine Leistung ALG I beantragst. 

Selbiges gilt, wenn du kündigst, gibt auch immer Ärger mit dem Arbeitsamt.

Ausnahme zu den beiden Sachen. Aufhebungsvertrag wenn du einen neuen Arbeitsvertrag unterschrieben hast.
Eigene Kündigung nur, wenn du eine Möglichkeit siehst da ohne die Kündigungsfrist rauszukommen.  Und vor allem, wenn du einen neuen Arbeitsvertrag in der Tasche hast.
(Evtl. Rausklagen + kleine Abfindung falls er auf die Kündigungsfrist besteht. Scheint ja genug Gründe für dich zu geben fristlos zu kündigen.)

Im Falle eine Kündigungsfrist würde ich eventuell mal mein Magengeschwür auskurieren, was ja durchaus länger dauern kann.
Vielleicht benötigst du auch danach noch ein bisschen Zeit um über deine Zukunft nachzudenken, bezüglich was du demnächst machen willst.


Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu wirr.


----------



## s-icon (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dein Chef kann dir nicht einfach kündigen.  Schonmal was von Arbeitsrecht gehört?



Kommt auf die Umstände an. Evtl. geht das schon.
Aber ich sehe keinen Grund in einem Job zu bleiben, der einen nicht dauerhaft glücklich macht.
Aber Kündigen würde ich nicht, sondern Kündigen lassen


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



s-icon schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Umstände an. Evtl. geht das schon.


Ja, wenn man sich was zu schulden kommen lässt, dann geht das. Der Chef kann einen zwar auch so rausschmeißen, man bekommt mit einem guten Anwalt dann aber ne ganz anständige Abfindung.


----------



## Hansi92 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Ich hatte auch mal so ein tollen Chef. Da bin ich dann in die Gewerkschaft gegangen und der Anwalt hat alles geregelt. Nach dem ersten Brief war er komischer Weise relativ freundlich und wollte mir weiß machen das dass gar nicht stimmt was der Anwalt geschrieben hat. Ich habe nur noch das Nötigste an arbeit gemacht. Das Ende vom Lied war Gehalt eingeklagt, ihm wurde alles gepfändet und Firma pleite. Ich habe nicht gekündigt ich wurde gekündigt. So könnte ich wenigstens in Ruhe meinen jetzigen Job suchen.

Am besten wenn du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung oder Gewerkschaft bist Anwalt aufsuchen.

Lass dich nicht so veräppeln. Man geht arbeiten um zu leben nicht anders herum!


----------



## s-icon (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man sich was zu schulden kommen lässt, dann geht das. Der Chef kann einen zwar auch so rausschmeißen, man bekommt mit einem guten Anwalt dann aber ne ganz anständige Abfindung.



Nein, es kommt auch auf die Betriebsgröße etc. an


----------



## Laudian (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Bitte keine Rechtsberatung hier, das ist illegal.
Darunter fällt jegliche Prüfung von Einzelfällen, nur allgemeine Rechtsdiskussionen sind erlaubt.

Entsprechende Verstöße werde ich aus den bereits geschriebenen Beiträgen entfernen.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall würde ich einen Aufhebungsvertrag machen, der einzige der davon profitiert ist dein (Ex-) Chef.



Das kommt auf den Einzelfall an. Wenn Du bereits einen neuen  Arbeitsvertrag hast, kann ein Aufhebungsvertrag sehr schön sein, denn  dann kannst bei der neuen Firma früher anfangen. Ich hätte es sehr gern  damals so geregelt, ging aber nicht, so musste ich volle drei Monate  (bis auf einpaar Urlaubstage) arbeiten, nach dem ich gekündigt habe.

Dann, in Deutschland gekündigt zu werden ist sehr sehr sehr schwierig. Wenn eine Kündigung ausgesprochen wird, kann man Widerspruch einlegen und dann zieht es sich... Es sei denn, einem wird Fahrlässigkeit, Ausplaudern der Geschäftsgeheimnisse, Diebstahl, bla bla blupp nachgewiesen... Nur weil man unbequem ist, wird man nicht gekündigt. Alternativ: ein goldener Handschlag.

@TE: Entspann Dich und such Dir in Ruhe eine neue Arbeitsstelle. Und vor allem, vergiss es zu kündigen ohne was Neues zu haben!!!! NO WAY!!!! Such eine neue Stelle, unterschreibe den Vertrag, kündige, fertig.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Das kommt auf den Einzelfall an. Wenn Du bereits einen neuen  Arbeitsvertrag hast, kann ein Aufhebungsvertrag sehr schön sein, denn  dann kannst bei der neuen Firma früher anfangen.



Hab ich ja etwas weiter unten auch geschrieben.


----------



## Crush182 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Wat war denn hier bitte ne "Rechtsberatung"?
Ich auf pcghx mitlerweile schon so viel Müll gelesen, aber hier gefällt die Formulierung nicht, oder wie soll man das verstehen? 

Naja, egal...
@TE: Ich denke mal, du weißt was gemeint ist 
...steht ja eig. auch noch genau so in den anderen Posts 

...Hallt uns mal auf dem Laufenden, was den Job angeht


----------



## -RedMoon- (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

mache ich.


----------



## -RedMoon- (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

übrigens geht es mir hier nicht um eine Rechtsberatung, sondern darum, einige aufbauende Worte oder auch Tipps mitzunehmen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

so Update aus dem neuen Job wo es bislang eine mündliche Zusage gab:
auch der Betriebsrat hat nun endlich zugesagt. Nächste Woche soll ich die Unterlagen bekommen. 
Kann jetzt noch was schief gehen? (ich möchte kein JA hören    )

Endlich komme ich aus dem Loch hier weg. verdiene zwar am Anfang weniger, aber das ist mir egal


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Warte ab bis die Unterlagen da sind. Und diese von beiden Parteien unterschrieben sind. Danach je nach Zeitraum bis der neue Job anfängt kündigen und dein Magengeschwür auskurieren


----------



## Crush182 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Schön, dass es soweit geklappt hat 

Aber trotzdem *würde* (konjunktiv @Mods  ) ich, wie darkscorpion schon geschrieben hat, auch noch abwarten und dann, wenn alles unterschrieben und fest ist,
dem (ehem.) Chef ein kleines aber feines Kündigungsschreiben auf den Tisch legen  .
....Natürlich unter Berügsichtigung der entspr. Zeiträume 

Diese Woche hast du ja nun auch schon geschaft und bald ist Wochenende


----------



## Vicblau (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Freut mich für Dich!


----------



## Zeiss (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> so Update aus dem neuen Job wo es bislang eine mündliche Zusage gab:
> auch der Betriebsrat hat nun endlich zugesagt. Nächste Woche soll ich die Unterlagen bekommen.
> Kann jetzt noch was schief gehen? (ich möchte kein JA hören  )



Nö, soweit alles gut. Wenn BR zugestimmt hat, macht man normalerweise keinen Rückzieher mehr, es ist ein Krampf einen Kandidaten durch den BR zu kriegen...
Kannst Dich eigentlich jetzt zurücklehnen und abwarten.



Crush182 schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem *würde* (konjunktiv @Mods  ) ich, wie darkscorpion schon geschrieben hat, auch noch abwarten und dann, wenn alles unterschrieben und fest ist,
> dem (ehem.) Chef ein kleines aber feines Kündigungsschreiben auf den Tisch legen  .
> ....Natürlich unter Berügsichtigung der entspr. Zeiträume



Sehr geehrter Herr BLAH,

hiermit kündige ich das mit Ihnen bestehende Arbeitsverhältnis ordentlich und fristgerecht zum DD.MM.YYYY.

[FONT=&quot]Bitte bestätigen Sie mir den Erhalt dieser Kündigung schriftlich.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ich bitte Sie, mir ein qualifiziertes berufsförderndes Arbeitszeugnis auszustellen.

MfG
BLUPP

Fertig.

WICHTIG: Wenn Du noch Urlaubstage hast, reiche den Urlaub BEVOR Du kündigst. Das ist wichtig! (nicht gesetzlich, aber es gibt Chefs, die sich da quer stellen und Stress machen, so war es bei mir.)[/FONT]


----------



## -RedMoon- (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Sommerurlaub habe ich schon vor längerer Zeit beantragt und genehmigt bekommen (3 Wochen). Resturlaub (2 Wochen) muss ich noch beantragen.
5 Wochen nichts tun, yippiieh  

PS: Seit wann hat der Betriebsrat so eine große Macht, dass der dem Chef vorschreiben kann, wen man einstellt und wen nicht?


----------



## Zeiss (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Sommerurlaub habe ich schon vor längerer Zeit beantragt und genehmigt bekommen (3 Wochen). Resturlaub (2 Wochen) muss ich noch beantragen.
> 5 Wochen nichts tun, yippiieh



Dann tue es, bevor Du die Kündigung hinlegst.



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> PS: Seit wann hat der Betriebsrat so eine große Macht, dass der dem Chef vorschreiben kann, wen man einstellt und wen nicht?



Die können sich jeden Sch**ss einfallen lassen, alles schon gesehen. Da geht es auch darum ob die Person XY für die Stelle "geeignet ist" und so Späße.


----------



## Falk (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Dann tue es, bevor Du die Kündigung hinlegst.



Naja, wenn man schon 3 Wochen hat und 2 weitere Wochen Urlaub direkt anschließen will, würde ich als Chef schon hellhörig werden - da kann man die Kündigung auch gleich mit überreichen, habe noch nie erlebt dass Urlaube > 3 Wochen "einfach so" durchgingen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

So Leute.
heute kam der unterschrieben Arbeitsvertrag. Endlich alles in trockenen Tüchern.

Noch eine Frage:
im Personalbogen wird nach Behinderungen gefragt. Ich habe eine angeborene Herzkrankheit und auch einen Behindertenausweis mit GdB 50. Meine Behinderung sieht man mir nicht an, und außer Marathons laufen kann ich alles. Was meint Ihr, soll ich die Antwort frei lassen oder mit ja ankreuzen? Im letzten Job hat mir das nur Nachteile (Mobbing...) eingebracht. Bis auf 5 Tage Mehrurlaub hatte ich nichts davon. Ich möchte auch keine Spezialbehandlung und von anderen Leuten weiß ich, dass das eher negativ angesehen wird (außer im öffentlichen Dienst). Wie gesagt, mir sieht man nichts davon an, bin groß und kräftig und meine Aufgaben sind davon nicht beeinträchtigt.


----------



## DerLachs (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Wenn du einen Behindertenausweis hast, würde ich ja ankreuzen. Du kannst dann im Gespräch darauf hinweisen, dass das für dich eher eine formelle Sache ist, was die tägliche Arbeit angeht. Wenn du dir unsicher bist, ruf Montag einfach kurz bei deinem neuen Arbeitgeber an.
Und viel Erfolg bei der neuen Stelle.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> so Update aus dem neuen Job wo es bislang eine mündliche Zusage gab:
> auch der Betriebsrat hat nun endlich zugesagt. Nächste Woche soll ich die Unterlagen bekommen.
> Kann jetzt noch was schief gehen? (ich möchte kein JA hören    )
> 
> Endlich komme ich aus dem Loch hier weg. verdiene zwar am Anfang weniger, aber das ist mir egal


Das ist doch alles bestens. Damit hast Du doch alle Trümpfe in der Hand:
- Du hast einen festen Job
- Du hast einen  zweiten festen Job

Jetzt kannst Du dem "Sklaventreiber" der ersten Stelle, die, so wie es sich anhört, entgegen dem Arbeitsrecht von Dir ungezahlte Überstunden etc. verlangten, mit der Gewissheit einer neuen Stelle gegenübertreten. Es geht doch jetzt nur noch darum, gute Konditionen auszuhandeln. Wenn Du selber kündigst, bekommst Du nichts. Wenn Du aber das Gespräch suchst, kann etwas für Dich rausspingen, quasi als Wiedergutmachung für das, was Du beschrieben hast. Ich würde Dir darum raten, ca. 200,-€ zu investieren und mit einem guten Arbeitsrechtsanwalt die Möglichkeiten durchsprechen. Z.B. Dein stressbedingtes Magengeschwür  wäre ein Ansatzpunkt für eine Diskussion, schreib Dir alle Verstöße Deines Arbeitgebers gegen geltendes Recht in Ruhe auf, etc. Und dann lässt Du Dich von einem guten Anwalt beraten. Im Gegensatz zu uns kannst Du dem alle Details zur Firma etc. erzählen, Das ist gut investiertes Geld. Und es trifft jemanden, der zumindest nach Deinen Aussagen kein moralisch einwandfreier Arbeitgeber ist.

Oder Du versuchst ein gutes Zeugnis zu bekommen, dafür das Du kündigst. Auch so ein Deal ist manchmal machbar. Das sind alles nur allgemeine Ideen, Du musst wissen, was Dir am wichtigsten ist, sei es max. Geld, einfach nur Ruhe, ein gutes Zeugnis, noch ein paar Wochen Krankheit wegen psychischer Belastung als Entspannungsvorbereitung vor dem neuen Job etc. Wir können Dich dazu nicht beraten oder empfehlen, aber ich hoffe, der sichere neue Arbeitsvertrag wird Dir erstmal Ruhe bringen. 

Viel Erfolg und Freude im neuen Job!



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> PS: Seit wann hat der Betriebsrat so eine große  Macht, dass der dem Chef vorschreiben kann, wen man einstellt und wen  nicht?


Der Betriebsrat muss zustimmen. Mehr nicht. Stehen z.B. gerade Kündigungen in einer Firma an, sind Neueinstellung irgendwie tabu, je nach Qualifikation und Bereich natürlich.



DerLachs schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Behindertenausweis hast, würde ich ja ankreuzen.


Dazu finden sich genug Stellungnahmen frei im Internet. Ich persönlich würde es immer angeben, ich hätte es auch schon im Einstellungsgespräch erwähnt und gefragt, wie man damit umgehen soll. Arbeitgeber brauchen eine bestimmte Behindertenquote. Der kluge Arbeitgeber hätte aber beim Gespräch fragen sollen
HENSCHE Arbeitsrecht: Auskunftspflicht des Stellenbewerbers


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Im letzten Job hat mir das nur Nachteile (Mobbing...) eingebracht.


Was waren das für scheiss Kollegen?
Bei sowas geht man zum Betriebsrat und beschwert sich.


----------



## -RedMoon- (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Betriebsrat hat es da keinen gegeben...bei fast 100MA.... !


----------



## Atothedrian (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Behinderung bringt dir mehr als 5 Urlaubstage. Den besondere Kündigungsschutz sollte man nicht vergessen, weshalb dein alter Arbeitgeber dich auch nicht so einfach hätte Kündigen können . Bzgl. der Steuererleichterung bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das nur das Finanzamt sondern auch der AG wissen muss.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der kluge Arbeitgeber hätte aber beim Gespräch fragen sollen



Der kluge AG fragt nicht, weil das eine der Frage ist die nicht gefragt werden dürfen, bzw. welche nicht beantwortet werden muss. Das gehört in die selbe Kategorie wie Fragen zur Familienplanung.


----------



## Ash1983 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Unternehmen wollen Behinderte einstellen, da sie eine Quote erfuellen muessen und sonst Strafzahlungen drohen.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



Falk schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man schon 3 Wochen hat und 2 weitere  Wochen Urlaub direkt anschließen will, würde ich als Chef schon  hellhörig werden - da kann man die Kündigung auch gleich mit  überreichen, habe noch nie erlebt dass Urlaube > 3 Wochen "einfach  so" durchgingen.



Wer hat von Urlauben > 3 Wochen gesprochen???? Er kann ja auch  die restlichen zwei Wochen auf direkt vor dem Endtermin nehmen...



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> So Leute.
> heute kam der unterschrieben Arbeitsvertrag. Endlich alles in trockenen Tüchern.



Perfekt, Glückwunsch.



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage:
> im Personalbogen wird nach Behinderungen gefragt. Ich habe eine  angeborene Herzkrankheit und auch einen Behindertenausweis mit GdB 50.  Meine Behinderung sieht man mir nicht an, und außer Marathons laufen  kann ich alles. Was meint Ihr, soll ich die Antwort frei lassen oder mit  ja ankreuzen? Im letzten Job hat mir das nur Nachteile (Mobbing...)  eingebracht. Bis auf 5 Tage Mehrurlaub hatte ich nichts davon. Ich  möchte auch keine Spezialbehandlung und von anderen Leuten weiß ich,  dass das eher negativ angesehen wird (außer im öffentlichen Dienst). Wie  gesagt, mir sieht man nichts davon an, bin groß und kräftig und meine  Aufgaben sind davon nicht beeinträchtigt.



Ich würde es mit JA ankreuzen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt kannst Du dem "Sklaventreiber" der ersten Stelle, die, so wie es  sich anhört, entgegen dem Arbeitsrecht von Dir ungezahlte Überstunden  etc. verlangten, mit der Gewissheit einer neuen Stelle gegenübertreten.  Es geht doch jetzt nur noch darum, gute Konditionen auszuhandeln. Wenn  Du selber kündigst, bekommst Du nichts. *Wenn Du aber das Gespräch suchst, kann etwas für Dich rausspingen, quasi als Wiedergutmachung für das, was Du beschrieben hast.*  Ich würde Dir darum raten, ca. 200,-€ zu investieren und mit einem  guten Arbeitsrechtsanwalt die Möglichkeiten durchsprechen. Z.B. Dein  stressbedingtes Magengeschwür  wäre ein Ansatzpunkt für eine Diskussion,  schreib Dir alle Verstöße Deines Arbeitgebers gegen geltendes Recht in  Ruhe auf, etc. Und dann lässt Du Dich von einem guten Anwalt beraten. Im  Gegensatz zu uns kannst Du dem alle Details zur Firma etc. erzählen,  Das ist gut investiertes Geld. Und es trifft jemanden, der zumindest  nach Deinen Aussagen kein moralisch einwandfreier Arbeitgeber ist.
> 
> Oder Du versuchst ein gutes Zeugnis zu bekommen, dafür das Du kündigst.  Auch so ein Deal ist manchmal machbar. Das sind alles nur allgemeine  Ideen, Du musst wissen, was Dir am wichtigsten ist, sei es max. Geld,  einfach nur Ruhe, ein gutes Zeugnis, noch ein paar Wochen Krankheit  wegen psychischer Belastung als Entspannungsvorbereitung vor dem neuen  Job etc. Wir können Dich dazu nicht beraten oder empfehlen, aber ich  hoffe, der sichere neue Arbeitsvertrag wird Dir erstmal Ruhe bringen.
> 
> Viel Erfolg und Freude im neuen Job!



Wovon träumst Du? Wenn dem Chef etwas dran läge die MA vernünftig zu behandeln, hätte er das auch so getan.

Und man hat das Recht auf ein "gutes Zeugnis", zumal der Wert eines Zeugnisses gleich null ist...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was waren das für scheiss Kollegen?
> Bei sowas geht man zum Betriebsrat und beschwert sich.



Und was ist, wenn der AG sowas nicht hat?


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Moin, bin hier nur durch Zufall darüber gestolpert. Daß so etwas in einem daddel Forum in so positive Art und Weise abgehandelt wird, finde ich einfach klasse!!! 👍
(Ich habe euch wohl alle unterschätzt. )

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## volvo242 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Was heute von manch Firmen (für Nrmale Fachkräfte)  gefordert wird ist abnormal,
Dauerhafte Email und telefonische Erreichbarkeit.

Email sehe ich normal 1x in der Woche nach,
Und das Handy (nicht Smartphone) ist meist lautlos oder aus.


Diese AG sind bescheuert, 
ich muss rechtlich nicht mal eine Tele Nr. angeben.


----------



## -RedMoon- (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Was heute von manch Firmen (für Nrmale Fachkräfte)  gefordert wird ist abnormal,
> Dauerhafte Email und telefonische Erreichbarkeit.
> 
> Email sehe ich normal 1x in der Woche nach,
> ...



Erreichbarkeit mit dem Handy, auch übers WE, war gefordert.
Auf Abruf schnell mal zu einem Kunden fahren, weil irgendetwas droht schief zu gehen. Blöd nur, wenn der Kunde 500km weit weg ist, dann kannst du schon am Sonntag anreisen, oder gleich nach der Arbeit nach 19Uhr.
Arbeitszeit auf Vertrauensbasis, aber indirekt wird kontrolliert: wer ist im Firmennetz eingeloggt (=kommen und gehen), wer ist in Skype erreichbar, wer ist wo mit dem Auto unterwegs (GPS)
Alles natürlich ohne Zeit/Geld Ausgleich, da wir ja alle am gleichen Strang ziehen!
Musste sogar mal aus dem Urlaub zurück, weil ein Kunde unbedingt mich im Projekt haben wollte, und sonst den Auftrag jemand anderem vergeben hätte

Habe mich da immer dagegen gewehrt, aber immer den kürzeren gezogen. Bis nahc der Probezeit wurden diese Dinge geschickt vor mir versteckt und später hatte ich mich meinem Schicksal ergeben.
Mir wird erst so langsam bewusst, wohin ich da rein geraten bin. Das Consulting Geschäft ist die Hölle. Gott sei Dank hat das jetzt ein Ende. Nie wieder. Ich werde jetzt zwar 500€ weniger verdienen, aber das ist es nicht wert.


----------



## volvo242 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



> Erreichbarkeit mit dem Handy, auch übers WE, war gefordert..



Da kann mich mein AG am Arsch .....,
ich bin während der Arbeitszeit erreichbar über ein Handy was der AG stellt .

Danach nicht mehr, 
ich hatte weder Mail noch Private Tele Nr. gegeben und bin die 4. Woche dabei (gut nur Teilzeit a 20 std. Woche)


----------



## Dyos83 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Ich hab auch schon mal einen Aufhebungsvertrag in die Hand gedrückt bekommen, daher kann ich deine ähnliche Situation ganz gut nachvollziehen. Das ist nie der Hit ... wobei bei mir hat sich das lukrativ dann im Endeffekt doch ganz gut ausgezahlt


----------



## Zeiss (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Erreichbarkeit mit dem Handy, auch übers WE, war gefordert.
> Auf Abruf schnell mal zu einem Kunden fahren, weil irgendetwas droht  schief zu gehen. Blöd nur, wenn der Kunde 500km weit weg ist, dann  kannst du schon am Sonntag anreisen, oder gleich nach der Arbeit nach  19Uhr.
> Arbeitszeit auf Vertrauensbasis, aber indirekt wird kontrolliert: wer  ist im Firmennetz eingeloggt (=kommen und gehen), wer ist in Skype  erreichbar, wer ist wo mit dem Auto unterwegs (GPS)
> Alles natürlich ohne Zeit/Geld Ausgleich, da wir ja alle am gleichen Strang ziehen!
> ...



Das ist krank und auch gesetzeswidrig, sei froh, dass da nichts passiert ist, wie Unfall oder etc. 



volvo242 schrieb:


> Da kann mich mein AG am Arsch .....,
> ich bin während der Arbeitszeit erreichbar über ein Handy was der AG stellt .
> 
> Danach nicht mehr,
> ich hatte weder Mail noch Private Tele Nr. gegeben und bin die 4. Woche dabei (gut nur Teilzeit a 20 std. Woche)



Das ist ein Trugschluss, denn der AG sagt Dir dann, hey, wenn Du es  nicht machen willst, dann kommt der Nächste und macht es... Und da  kannst Du dem AG nichts mehr. Es gibt nicht viele Bereiche oder Stellen, wo man sowas sagen kann.

Ich habe immer mal wieder  Bereitschaft bei Bestandsläufen und ab und zu muss ich am Samstag  arbeiten, bei Deployments, aber von zu Hause. Ein Geschäftshandy habe  ich auch, liegt in der Tasche und ist lautlos. Wenn ich Bereitschaft  habe oder Deployment, dann ist es neben mir auf dem Tisch, die 95% der  Zeit liegt es in der Tasche.


----------



## volvo242 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



> Das ist ein Trugschluss, denn der AG sagt Dir dann, hey, wenn Du es  nicht machen willst, dann kommt der Nächste und macht es... Und da  kannst Du dem AG nichts mehr.
> Es gibt nicht viele Bereiche oder Stellen, wo man sowas sagen kann.



Man kann es sich überall erlauben, ist immerhin dein Recht.

Aber man sollte mit Arbeitslosigkeit kein Problem haben


----------



## Zeiss (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Recht, naja, das ist auch so eine Sache.

Warum Arbeitslosigkeit? Ich habe damals meinem Chef sinngemäß "rutsch mir doch den Buckel runter" gesagt und gekündigt ohne eine neue Stelle zu haben. Drei-vier Wochen später und etlichen Vorstellungsgesprächen war das Thema "neue Stelle" auch erledigt. Sowas geht nur eben in sehr wenigen Bereichen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*

Update:
habe einen Aufhebungsvertrag ausgehandelt. Bekomme auch eine Abfindung. Diese Woche ist meine letzte. Wisst Ihr was traurig ist?
Ich bin jetzt über drei Jahre hier, wir sind über 60 Leute und jeden kenne ich persönlich, mit vielen hatten wir schon Projekte zusammen, aber die Leute, die mich nach dem "Warum" gefragt haben, kann ich an einer Hand abzählen. War ich denn so ein schlechter Mensch? Ach rutscht mir doch den Buckel runter, allesamt.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Update:
> Wisst Ihr was traurig ist?
> Ich bin jetzt über drei Jahre hier, wir sind über 60 Leute und jeden kenne ich persönlich, mit vielen hatten wir schon Projekte zusammen, aber die Leute, die mich nach dem "Warum" gefragt haben, kann ich an einer Hand abzählen. War ich denn so ein schlechter Mensch?






-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht wie ich hier rein geraten bin, denn der Job macht mir null Spaß, das fällt natürlich auf. [...] Habe mich gefreut, dass ich jetzt hier endlich wegkomme, weil ich hier oft erniedrigt worden bin, unbezahlte Überstunden schieben muss, an WE antanzen musste (ohne Ausgleich), bei Seminaren oft übergangen wurde usw. Entsprechend war auch das Verhältnis mit meinem Chef.



Darum frägt keiner^^

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Job.


----------



## Crush182 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> habe einen Aufhebungsvertrag ausgehandelt. Bekomme auch eine Abfindung. Diese Woche ist meine letzte.



GW!  
(Und dran denken, genieße den Gedanken jeden Tag!  )



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Ach rutscht mir doch den Buckel runter, allesamt.


Genau dass ist heut zu tage (leider) die richtige Einstellung.... habe ich mir auch angewöht, denn was hat man davon, wenn man sich Gedanken macht?
.... richtig, absolut garnichts


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Evtl. Jobverlust. Was für ein sche... Tag*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Update: habe einen Aufhebungsvertrag ausgehandelt. Bekomme auch eine Abfindung.


Sehr gut, nimm es, freu Dich und viel Erfolg im neuen Job!



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> War ich denn so ein schlechter Mensch? Ach rutscht mir doch den Buckel runter, allesamt.


Es sind Kollegen, keine Freunde, ist leider ein Unterschied.


----------

